# Pics of Rdrose's White Widow grow...



## Rdrose (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi all, just figured out how to send cell phone pics to my e-mail so I finally have some pics to post!  :clap:   

I love my plants, but they did start off with a little trouble (see my posts under Sick Plants:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13712)

So they're doing good considering...there are things I will do differently next time.   

I think they would have been much healthier if they had been in the ground instead of pots, I noticed today that the pots are *full* of roots.  But I have been having a great time and learning lots!

They're in their 6th week of flowering.


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 25, 2007)

:holysheep: Sorry, I just noticed I sent two of the same pic!!


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 25, 2007)

nice very nice..


----------



## woOzer (Aug 25, 2007)

*very nice lady there rdrose. she looks amazing.



WoOzer*


----------



## Mutt (Aug 25, 2007)

lookin good rdrose!!!! :aok:


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks guys...apreciate it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, lookin real good Rd.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice and healthy!  Good work.


----------



## jash (Aug 25, 2007)

looking great now rose


----------



## medicore (Aug 26, 2007)

They are beautiful Rdrose, great job!


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 26, 2007)

By the way, welcome to Mar P, we do enjoy the ladies' presence here.  We love gals with green thumbs too!  See you around!

Good luck on your plants - nothin' like smokin your own!  Way to go!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 26, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> I have been having a great time and learning lots!
> They're in their 6th week of flowering.


 
And lovely ladies they are!

Looking sweet, Rdrose. Have you picked up one of the $10 microscopes yet?

You'll need it to harvest at the "just right" time.

Good luck to you!


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey do you think somewhere their is a white widow plant showing off her redrose grow in in a form site called Rose Passion in bizarrow world. If all is equal then i bet its some kinda good looking Rose.


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 26, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> And lovely ladies they are!
> 
> Looking sweet, Rdrose. Have you picked up one of the $10 microscopes yet?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Stoney, and yes, I do have one of the microscopes, I love that little thing.  It let's me see all of those beautiful little trichomes...


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 26, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Hey do you think somewhere their is a white widow plant showing off her redrose grow in in a form site called Rose Passion in bizarrow world. If all is equal then i bet its some kinda good looking Rose.


 
Sorry, longtimegrower, wrong Rose... Now I need to go check that site out!!  LOL


----------



## Eduardo (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice looking plant.How much weight do you expect?


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 26, 2007)

Eduardo said:
			
		

> Nice looking plant.How much weight do you expect?


 
Since this is my first grow, I'm not really sure.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Aug 27, 2007)

they look great man. let us know how much you end up harvesting


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 27, 2007)

SENS1MILLA said:
			
		

> they look great man. let us know how much you end up harvesting


 
Thanks Sens1.   Not to worry, I will give a full report!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice grow Rd, make sure your baby doesn't become root bound and cause her stress.

Hippy


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 27, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Nice grow Rd, make sure your baby doesn't become root bound and cause her stress.
> 
> Hippy


 
Hi Hippy, it's very possible that is already happening, I notice lots of roots near the soil surface in the pot when I aerate the soil at feeding time.  Next time I'll have them in much larger pots or directly in the ground to prevent that.  

But I do have to harvest next weekend, to allow enough time for them to dry and cure and put in jars before I leave for two weeks, otherwise I'd transplant them into something larger and let them flower longer.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

I presume the trichs are the colour you desire.

Hippy


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 28, 2007)

how far to go dude?


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking good! I think I am going to try white widow for my next grow.
Good smoking to you when the time comes


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 28, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I presume the trichs are the colour you desire.
> 
> Hippy


 
I've been watching them...there are many cloudy, some still clear, hoping that some will start to show amber color soon, but I did dry and try some last week and *really* enjoyed the high!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2007)

Yo RD

If you enjoyed it that much are you sure you want to go further with it?

Hippy


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 28, 2007)

how soon! lol


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 1, 2007)

*The harvest is complete...*  :aok:  


I am attaching 3 cell phone pics, but I'm warning ya, *they're not very good*,  I'm hoping that you can at least get _some _idea of how they look. 

The weight was 1.15 #...I was very surprised about that!  :shocked:   I don't know what the dry weight will be...but I'll report on that later. 

Took a pic of the biggest of the colas, don't know if it will show in the pics, but it measured 10" long.  Most of the rest were from 2" - 5" long...not bad for a first time grow!!  I'll get better!!   

The other pics show each plants' harvest laid out on 8.5" X 11" printer paper and the buds in the paper plates is the "popcorn" buds (anything 1" or less)

I didn't cut the _'seeded lady'. _   I had enough to do just harvesting the other two... ...what a job!!! There isn't much in the way of flowers on her, anyway, mostly seeds, but I'll keep you posted.  
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*ALSO...I really need some advice on how do you get the resin off your hands when you're done???  *

I was going to go out with some friends tonight...BUT...had to cancel out... can't go out in public smelling like a MJ plant!!  

I tried ...

dish soap, (no help)
Simple Green (helped some)
Rubbing Alcohol (got it out from under the fingernails)

I can still feel it on my skin, and I can definitely smell it.  At this point, does it just have to wear off?????  :confused2:


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 1, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Yo RD
> 
> If you enjoyed it that much are you sure you want to go further with it?
> 
> Hippy


 
I've been asking myself that very question, Hippy, glad you asked it too, makes me feel better about going ahead and harvesting a little earlier than I thought I should.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 1, 2007)

What a wonderful harvest!  Yummy Yummy!

I would love to smell like weed like you! 

My guess is you would have about 5.5 oz dried bud off 1.15# wet.  Way to go! 

PB.........


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 2, 2007)

how long did you let them flower for, and is the bud dense?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 2, 2007)

:holysheep: :doh: mmmmmmmmmmm i found it hehehe  now give me a second to wipe the drool off my chin  ok damn rose those budz do look nice and sticky and boy do they smell can smell them suckers over here  great job when you gonna smoke us up  :hubba:


----------



## Growdude (Sep 2, 2007)

Awsome grow and harvest , cant believe I missed this WW grow.
Gotta love your WW, and after its cured its going to taste awsome.

Try some wd-40 on you hands it will cut the oily trichomes and it covers the smell, then wash your hands with soap.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Rdrose!! You had really nice plants there and nice harvest too!! :aok: 
Next time, if you see root rebound, just repot the plants in bigger pots. You can grow some really nice and big plants in pots as you would outside. You usually need to repot a few times during your growth because all the nutrients contained in the soil are taken out by the plant itself. So, repotting will allow your plants to have the correct amount of nutrients all the time. 
Well done!!!!


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 2, 2007)

> My guess is you would have about 5.5 oz dried bud off 1.15# wet. Way to go!



I'll keep you posted on that, PB!!




> great job when you gonna smoke us up



Hey Sticky, give me 3 weeks for dry/cure and my vacation, and we'll get together, test it out and do a smoke report...:hubba:  I'm sure you can teach me some of the finer points of smoke reporting... 

Shuggy, I let them flower for 7 weeks, the buds are pretty dense, the calyxes were mostly brown and lots of cloudy trich's.  The cell phone camera just didn't give good pics, unfortunately!



> Try some wd-40 on you hands it will cut the oily trichomes and it covers the smell, then wash your hands with soap.



Thanks for the tip on the wd-40!  That stuff is great! :holysheep:   

Little did  I know that all that sticky residue I kept trying to rub off my hands was actually a form of Hash, if I understand what I was reading in the 'hash forum' last night...LOL:confused2: 



> Hey Rdrose!! You had really nice plants there and nice harvest too!!
> Next time, if you see root rebound, just repot the plants in bigger pots.



Thanks Hemp-o-Kitty, and next time I will move them to larger pots, in fact, I think I'll probably put them into much larger pots to begin with...Maybe 1/2 oak barrels would work.   I didn't really notice the roots so much until about 2 weeks ago and since I *had* to harvest them this weekend, I didn't see much point in transplanting them so I kept the nutes coming and hoped for the best...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 2, 2007)

RD

You will lose approx 60% of the wet weight when dried

Great pics

Im not sure i will mention hey guys heres my big tip and its 10 inches when i post my harvest lmao

By the way, crush several garlic cloves and wash your hands with it, the oils from the garlic dissolve the resin, then wash your hands with any detergent, it washes the resin off and masks the smell of the resin, ok you may have a garlic low odour, better than having stinky bud fingers and you can make an excuse that you just cooked italian 

Hippy


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 2, 2007)

WoW,
   Nice book report. Should be worth a B+ at least, coulda had better grade if pics had come out better,LOL  
  Serious though, I can only say MMMMMMmmmmmMMMM

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 2, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> RD
> 
> Im not sure i will mention hey guys heres my big tip and its 10 inches when i post my harvest lmao
> 
> Hippy


 
:rofl: :rofl: Well I certainly wouldn't want to cause any 'tip' envy... :rofl:

LOL...oh, and thanks for the garlic oil idea...


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 2, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> WoW,
> Nice book report. Should be worth a B+ at least, coulda had better grade if pics had come out better,LOL
> Serious though, I can only say MMMMMMmmmmmMMMM
> 
> ...


 
*Thanks, KingK*...( cute abbreviation...),  

*LOLOLOL!!!  I always was a good student!!!  *


----------



## medicore (Sep 2, 2007)

I am jealous Rdrose, I am about four weeks away until my harvest and am getting very antsy.  You did a great job and next time you can wipe your hands off on my shirt I would love to walk around smelling MJ all day.


----------



## walter (Sep 2, 2007)

nice job and happy smoking ,, thoes cellphone pics turnd out pretty goo ,, what kind of cell do you have ,, your bill is going to be through the roof ,, pictur messaging rund me about 5 bucks a pic cuz it connects to the net to send,, anyway nice buds


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 3, 2007)

Those sure are some ATTRACTIVE looking ladies!!!!:hubba:  I am on the second week of flowering with WW. Hope mine turn out as high-quality as yours. Must say your cell takes some very excellent pictures  * VERY NICE GROW  *​*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 3, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Looking good! I think I am going to try white widow for my next grow.
> Good smoking to you when the time comes


 
Hey Clev, when are ya going to start your next grow?  Hope you do a grow journal for it, would be very interesting, expecially if you do WW!


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 3, 2007)

s21thomas said:
			
		

> Those sure are some ATTRACTIVE looking ladies!!!!:hubba: I am on the second week of flowering with WW. Hope mine turn out as high-quality as yours. Must say your cell takes some very excellent pictures * VERY NICE GROW  *​
> 
> *GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant:
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


 
Thanks s21 for your comments re: my WW plants. 

I learned so much from this grow with all the great people on here cheering me on...!! :woohoo: 

Can't wait to do it again!!  

Next time *bigger *pots and I'd like to experiment with *FF products*. 

You're doing a *heck of a job *with your ladies, I think *your plants look GREAT!! *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 3, 2007)

> Next time bigger pots and I'd like to experiment with FF products.



Ha Ha ... sounds like you've been bitten by the bug


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice grow Rd, what kinda light u used, You also got a preety good harvest there. Waz it stinky??? Anyway good job


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 4, 2007)

i thought WW was a minimum of 56 -70 days for flower... but as long as you enjoy the high it`s all gravy man.
great grow dude!


----------



## sargent sausage (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah I know those pics were taken with a camera phone, But they sure look airy and not very dense. If your happy i guess thats all that counts.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Rd, ill be going wit the ff myself for my next grow aswell. How waz the smoke and the taste??? WW is on my To-Grow-List


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 4, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Nice grow Rd, what kinda light u used, You also got a preety good harvest there. Waz it stinky??? Anyway good job


 
Hey Blunt, thanks, I was satisfied with the harvest.  


Ohhh, yes, it was VERY stinky!!!  which I really don't mind at all, but I did get a little paranoid about it and had to cancel my evening plans to go out, cause I was afraid someone would smell it on me... 


As for the kind of light... :hubba:  I used this really awesome light...called Sunlight!!  :giggle: _(sorry, that was BAD...sometimes I *just *can't control myself...) _


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 4, 2007)

sargent sausage said:
			
		

> Yeah I know those pics were taken with a camera phone, But they sure look airy and not very dense. If your happy i guess thats all that counts.


 
You are right Sarg, they were a bit airy, I noticed that after the buds were dry, but, as I had mentioned before, my timeframe would not allow me to go any longer ....I went back to my calendar to check first date of flower...July 8th, so I *was* a little short of the minimum flowering time, Shuggy, but I did what I had to do.. and I'm not disappointed, just glad I have what I have and looking forward to improving my skills on the next grow.  



> Ha Ha ... sounds like you've been bitten by the bug


 
Oh, that is the truth!!! Trying to figure out how I can do a grow this winter...maybe I can use the attic, so no issues w/smell in the house.




> Hey Rd, ill be going wit the ff myself for my next grow aswell. How waz the smoke and the taste??? WW is on my To-Grow-List


 
What I smoked last night was a little harsh,:ccc: that's to be expected, but hoping it will mellow out after it's cured. The high was good...:stoned:I tried to get online last night and do a smoke report but I was too danged stoned to be able to type the words! :rofl:

I'll attempt it again later today.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 4, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> I tried to get online last night and do a smoke report but I was too danged stoned to be able to type the words! :rofl:
> 
> I'll attempt it again later today.


 
Thats all you need to say! Good job.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 5, 2007)

it`s great being stoned for free man, god`s gift to man, and women.


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 6, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Thats all you need to say! Good job.


 


> it`s great being stoned for free man, god`s gift to man.


 

You're right Growdude, I guess it does speak for itself... 

and Shuggy, it is a real nice sense of pride that I have when I smoke my own... 

As for a smoke report, I have to tell you, this stuff really snuck up on me...:holysheep: I am a bit of a 'light-weight' when I comes to smoking and I normally get a great high from 1-2 hits easy...

Soooooo...the other night when I took the first hit, :bongin:I really didn't feel much,  so took another while I sitting down outside talking on the phone w/hubby...and I'm thinking to myself 'well, this is my first grow and it's not as strong as the other stuff I've had, just have to smoke more of it...but I can live with it...okay, and I take a 3rd hit... 

About 10 minutes later, we finish our conversation and I go to stand up and *OMG!!* I was totally blitzed!! :holysheep:


And I was thinking I should go on to MP and give a smoke report...this stuff is awesome!!! I was trying to keep my mind focused on writing but the words were not flowing on the typewriter as well as they were flowing thru my brain... so I just logged off, walked away and ...did something.. :rofl: :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 6, 2007)

*Sounds like a great smoke report to me. :aok:  WW rates right up there with the best of them for sure. It makes our top 3.   Great job! *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn Rd, next time u smoke dont fall over LOL Im glad to here that u got a good smoke from you lady(R.I.P lil plant you lived a good life). Great Growing again!!!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah dudette, you done a great job for your first grow, usually for the first couple of grows you end up with crud to smoke,but you personally are stoned for free on the first time. you should blaze another fat one right now and praise yourself for your excelence. :lama: :smoke1: :lama: 
 
i`m happy for you!


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 6, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> yeah dudette, you done a great job for your first grow, usually for the first couple of grows you end up with crud to smoke,but you personally are stoned for free on the first time. you should blaze another fat one right now and praise yourself for your excelence. :lama: :smoke1: :lama:
> 
> i`m happy for you!


 
Shuggy, are you trying to get me '_stoned_'??? :rofl: 

Thanks for the words of encouragement!!!  I'll blaze one later tonight to, _after_ I work out...


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 6, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Damn Rd, next time u smoke dont fall over LOL Im glad to here that u got a good smoke from you lady(R.I.P lil plant you lived a good life). Great Growing again!!!


 
:rofl:  

Thanks Blunt!!  

Couldn't have done it without all of you!!!    Well....it wouldn't have been nearly as much fun!!! :hubba:


----------



## jash (Sep 7, 2007)

good job rose,buds looking good:aok:,i also harvest a bit earlier but the smoke was fine and thats the more important,now you should start indoors..


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 27, 2007)

*Home from vacation, (we had very nice weather in New Hampshire!!  ) 

I went out to check my grow area, and SURPRISE!...I was amazed to see how well one of my harvested ladies continues to GROW!!!  Several little buds that I left on it are looking fantastic and I can see now that an extra 2-3 weeks of flowering would have been a good thing for my girls had I been able to, the little leaves around the flowers are just COVERED with trichomes!  :holysheep: 

I will harvest these small buds and look forward to trying them to see how they smoke compared to what I've already harvested.  

BUT I'm also seeing tiny new leaves sprouting from it and I'm wondering if I can harvest the buds and then allow the plant to continue growing?  Will it reveg or???  Thoughts anyone?  *


----------



## jash (Sep 27, 2007)

lucky woman,you turn back and you find some extra bud ready for you


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 27, 2007)

It might grow a few little leaves but if you cut all the sites off it will stop growing all together. The days would have t o become 14 or more hours long again for it to reveg and then it would have to bud again. No time left for all that this year. Slim


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 27, 2007)

i asked the same question when i  first arrived on this forum, i got some great feedback from Hick on re-vegging and when it comes down to it it`s not worth the hassle of trying to revert back a phase-sounds like alot of stress which could cause you problems "IMHO"...


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 27, 2007)

*Thank you for the feedback, guys!  What you say makes sense to me...guess it's best to start another grow 'inside' with an indica strain that doesn't grow as tall or go so long to maturity.  

I've enjoyed my WW, but would like to grow something with a little more of the indica effects...lol.  *


----------

